# xenxes's Fluval Spec 5g - Uh oh, Tank #9



## Wwwwd82 (Feb 26, 2012)

Xenxes I'm so jelly of you right now lol:drool:


----------



## rancidcrab (Jun 22, 2012)

I just ordered a Finnex Ray II 16" LED. I'll let you know how it works.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Nice.... can't wait to get my hands on this bad boy.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

rancidcrab said:


> I just ordered a Finnex Ray II 16" LED. I'll let you know how it works.


Oh the finnex fuge ray would be perfect for this!


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah I was considering that light too, what is the mounting like? Or do you just set it on top of the cover?


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

I set it up today and on second thought, really like the sleek low profile fixture, it's going to be tough to find something to replace it. Better bet may be to change the LEDs inside.

Couple people did it over at the reef forums:

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2189419
http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=306011

Electrical hazard, lol:


----------



## Lowe (Nov 11, 2011)

xenxes said:


> I set it up today and on second thought, really like the sleek low profile fixture, it's going to be tough to find something to replace it. Better bet may be to change the LEDs inside.
> 
> Couple people did it over at the reef forums:
> 
> ...


Beautiful! Anyway to drip loop and hide those power supplies?


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

It's a temporary fix, I'm moving in a few months (I know I shouldn't even be setting this up now but.. can't help myself).

Ignore the mud tornado, the light is no longer leveled due to the cheap plastic screw which stripped (only took off the light twice). Either both should be metal or both should be plastic, design flaw.


























Now I have to hunt for a metal screw for a light that will most likely break in 2 months. Worth $75? I don't know. Still cheaper than an ADA and has a unique footprint.


----------



## rancidcrab (Jun 22, 2012)

xenxes said:


> Yeah I was considering that light too, what is the mounting like? Or do you just set it on top of the cover?


You can use the legs to go from the black overflow box to the outside edge if you want topless. It's a little bit of a stretch, but I think it would work. 

I currently have mine resting on the lid with the brackets. It also sets fine without the brackets.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

I want the AL-H16DS right? Ray II 16" DS 16 Inches 7000k / 7000k 88 3014 9w

$54.99?


----------



## rancidcrab (Jun 22, 2012)

No I got this DD.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007URDEO0

I ordered from amazon because I have prime.

I think the DS is more blue.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

http://www.finnex.net/index.php?pag...n=com_virtuemart&Itemid=61&vmcchk=1&Itemid=61

DS has 7k / 7k bulbs

DD has 7k / 10k bulbs

DB has 7k / Actinic bulbs

Finnex site doesn't show a 16" DD model, hmm. I might have to go Amazon too. Got a pic of the setup?


----------



## rancidcrab (Jun 22, 2012)

Here is a pic. Disregard the cloudy water, still working on the aquascaping.

It's very bright when the water is clear. I'll try to upload another pic in the morning.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Too bad about the light build. Kinda wanted to see what you could achieve with the OEM light.


----------



## rancidcrab (Jun 22, 2012)

Here's a FTS with the light. The cord is out front because it is SHORT. Maybe 3'. I'll get an extension today.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Woooo that looks really good! Thanks for posting. What did you do with the old light? trash?


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

CryptKeeper54 said:


> Too bad about the light build. Kinda wanted to see what you could achieve with the OEM light.


I'm going to use the old light till it burns out. If anything it'll be like my old Spec, not bad for low light plants










My ancient Spec 2 thread -- http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=158716#post1716043

Then again green cabomba, hydrocotyle, green macranda grow in anything.. towards the end plants started melting as the LEDs grew dimmmer (3 burnt out)


----------



## rancidcrab (Jun 22, 2012)

xenxes said:


> Woooo that looks really good! Thanks for posting. What did you do with the old light? trash?


I'm not sure what to do with it. I'm sure it will get used in some other mod/project.


----------



## rancidcrab (Jun 22, 2012)

CryptKeeper54 said:


> Too bad about the light build. Kinda wanted to see what you could achieve with the OEM light.


I'm sure it would be fine for low light. I just wanted to go higher tech.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

[strike]Light burning out already... 2 bulbs out after a total of.. 8 hours run time[/strike] Didn't realize there was moon lights lol.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

And your sig keeps growing! HAHA, nice setup, keep us posted with lots of photos and plenty of free RAOKS


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

bitFUUL said:


> And your sig keeps growing! HAHA, nice setup, keep us posted with lots of photos and plenty of free RAOKS


Lol so does yours! I need to find a narrower font.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Light comparison (ignore the ugliness, just cycling dirt)

Stock,








13W CFL,








ugly, but light dispersion is better


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Sucks about the light. Fluval needs to address planted tank fan needs instead of the general public...lol. Must be cost related.


----------



## rancidcrab (Jun 22, 2012)

xenxes said:


> Light burning out already... 2 bulbs out after a total of.. 8 hours run time
> 
> Kind of upsetting, wish they'd just lower the tank by another $10 and not sell the light. Debating whether or not to even ask for a replacement (it'll still be crappy and will just burnout again)
> 
> ...


I think those are the two blue (moon) lights. They come on separately.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Lol you're right! I feel stupid  it's just naturally really dim.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

So when is your bday? Don't tell me you're a Leo too.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Yep Leo, why?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

So... moonlights make the light worth it? Or not even close


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Still not very bright, the tank is deeper than the previous Spec, and the light doesn't seem any brighter. We shall see if star grass grows, technically it should just from ambient light.


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

Now you are making me want one of these real bad. Lol It's good to see the comparison shots. Any plans for fish?


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Maybe a pair of CPDs, i caught 3 fry out from the 9g, think they are still spawning. Trying to keep new purchases to a minimum lol.

Will also use the tank to selectively breed rilis for black and purple coloration.


----------



## RayT (Aug 27, 2010)

Did you end up getting the Finnex Ray II ?


----------



## jemminnifener (Nov 23, 2011)

Got a Fluval Spec 5g and I'm unimpressed with the construction of the light. It droops unless you wedge it correctly against the tank to get the right angle. The plastic screw that "screws" the light to the holder is absolutely worthless. It strips against the metal and doesn't hold at all. It's basically a useless piece of plastic. 

I was slightly unhappy to see some minor scratches on the glass. I expected FLAWLESS glass. Is that an unreasonable expectation? I'm pretty picky as well. 

The filter was a bit hard to wedge into the cavity, and the power cord doesn't come out of the filter at the right angle to get the filter wedged down squarely. I was very impressed by the size of the filter sponge they have for the filter. Filter seems to work well, good flow. Although too much flow for my betta. 

Was excited to post some unboxing pictures but then got lazy and I see that xenxes beat me to it. Ah...


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

RayT, did not get the light yet, couldn't justify another $60 addition to the kit and throwing the stock away. I'm growing star grass just fine under the LED / ambient lighting. I'll get the light when this one breaks down.

Jemm, for leveling the light, I just used a few layers of electrical tape in the plastic holder for a more snug fit. That plastic screw was a dumb design flaw. If you see visible scratches on the glass take it back for an exchange.


----------



## Pottifer (Jun 3, 2012)

I've had the Spec V for about 2 months now and everything is still running perfectly! I haven't had the light screw strip at all. I think maybe once you start it with the threads not lined up, it's ruined forever lol. My only complaint it that the light is really weak, especially because I have it in a room with not a lot of natural light. I really want to get a new light for it but I'm not sure what to get. I put my Odyssea light from aquatraders on there to test it, but even with taking one of the two bulbs out it was waaaay too much light. Lots and lots of algae . So looking to maybe get an LED fixture that usually isn't enough light for most tanks (being such a small tank I think I can get enough light to grow some HC? I hope haha). But yeah, overall I love the tank and the filter is very nice.

Drew


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Good to hear Drew  my stargrass is growing very well under the low light lol. 

If you're looking for a high light now I'd recommend the Ray 2 16" like a few others got. Best light for the money and similar size/shape. I just don't want to get it while the stock is still working. You can definitely grow HC with it.

What wattage was your Odyssea rated? I think the Ray 2 would be considered "high" for a tank of this size too...

In other news...

7 days ago:









Today, go go star grass!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow, that's remarkable growth in just a week! Looking great.

How's the flow working out for your purposes?


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Flow is definitely strong, it's turned all the way to low, and it creates sort of a whirlpool around the perimeter of the tank.

I think it's mainly the narrow adjustable nozzle (one of the things I love about this tank) to increased pressure, I have it aimed at the surface.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Good to hear that it's got solid flow.

Is the nozzle/jet easily removed? If so, you may be able to get a cheap replacement.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Easily removable, I like the amount of flow, shrimp only tank  not getting anymore bettas


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Even better news, as this means the tank can be easily modified by folks who want to get into cheap customization.

Really appealing as a shrimp tank, as it's perfect for growing moss.



xenxes said:


> Easily removable, I like the amount of flow, shrimp only tank  not getting anymore bettas


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hope your electrical tape fix holds. Any chance that the light will plunge into the water?


----------



## rancidcrab (Jun 22, 2012)

The light fit securely, it's just the cheap screw that does not allow for adjustment. Before I upgraded my light I simply bent the old one to a level position and slid it in the bracket. Took some trial and error, but it was level and secure after that.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Stock light update. Not bad so far. <3 Star Grass!


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Now with shrimp!










PFR female + mutant rili male = ?

Fingers crossed for purple.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

My bets are on brown or ugly rili :X. And that PFR has a really orange hue huh?


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

PFR x Rili = never brown, just different proportions of red, clear, or blue.


----------



## Jegli09 (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow, I really like this tank


----------



## nightshadebel (May 3, 2012)

Very pretty so far. But all your tanks are nice. I wonder if you can mix other neos with rilis


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Rili is actually a dominant trait, so yes 

RCS/PFR x these rilis = more rilis of varying shades
Other neos x these rilis = not sure, might pop out some brown, but I imagine still brown rilis.

I'll know more in a few months!


----------



## Borikuan (Jun 4, 2012)

Did that grass really grew that fast in 7 days?


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

It's stargrass, basically a bigger version of naja grass, very weedy yep. Gotten taller again, I'll take another shot this Fri (7 day interval).


----------



## Borikuan (Jun 4, 2012)

xenxes said:


> It's stargrass, basically a bigger version of naja grass, very weedy yep. Gotten taller again, I'll take another shot this Fri (7 day interval).


I want some!


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

One of the mutant rili is berried, the PFR is beried too!


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Got a red betta, ate all the shrimp


----------



## jspk (Oct 7, 2012)

"Gotta Catch 'Em All" said the betta


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

jspk said:


> "Gotta Catch 'Em All" said the betta



LOL

Poor shrimpies.


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

xenxes said:


> I set it up today and on second thought, really like the sleek low profile fixture, it's going to be tough to find something to replace it. Better bet may be to change the LEDs inside.
> 
> Couple people did it over at the reef forums:
> 
> ...


Wow! Those tanks look amazing! Can you make a journal about the 2 tank on the right please?


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh wait, nevermind.....you already did one for them.....


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

Shrimpo_Brian said:


> Wow! Those tanks look amazing! Can you make a journal about the 2 tank on the right please?


Here is the journal your asking about.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Took this out of the storage box and restarting, now on a bedroom dresser next to a west facing window. Random stem clippings from the 90g.


----------



## SauceBoss (Jan 27, 2015)

I was curious as to what wattage heater you went with ?


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

No heater, house fluctuates 66F to 78F.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Eh that didn't work, and TDS shot up to 600 from the unwashed diamond sand, not using that anymore.









Something simple, restart.

The shallow depth of this tank really makes it hard to do anything worthwhile that's low maintenance, so yeah, just grass! And eventually orange neos.

*edit:

- Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis
- Lilaeopsis Chinensis
- Sagittaria Subulata


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

What you going to do.


----------



## SR52012 (Nov 3, 2013)

sub'd... i bought a spec v for my wifes office but i think it might be coming home soon.


----------

